# mehrere netzteile



## El_Schubi (24. März 2003)

hoi,
ist es ratsam ide-geräte über mehrere netzteile mit strom zu versorgen?
also, wenn die stromversorgungen nicht mehr ausreichen, z.b. welche aus einem anderen rechner zuzuschalten?
daß, es bei kurzzeitiger verwendung keinen schaden verursacht ist bereits getestet, aber wie schauts da bei längerfristigem betrieb aus?


mfg el


----------



## blubber (25. März 2003)

zu einem schaden der endgeräte kann es kaum kommen, da die Spannung an so nem Netzteilstecker ja immer die gleiche ist (5V glaub). Die Leistung ergibt sich dann entsprechend der Endgeräte.

bye


----------



## Jamonit (25. März 2003)

nur was zu überlegen ist, wenn du beide in einem gehäuse hast.. die lüftung sollte dann gewährleistet sein.. es wird ja, trotz lüfter, überall warm..


----------



## Paule (25. März 2003)

mich würde mal interessieren , wie das zweite netzteil angeht


----------



## Comander_Keen (25. März 2003)

Abend,

also ich habe zu dem Thema "2 Netzteile und 1 Rechner" diese Anleitung im Netz gefunden. Hatte keine Zeit mir alles an zu schauen... hoffe das ihr das gebrauchen könnt.

greetz 3k!


----------



## El_Schubi (26. März 2003)

die anleitung ist ganz nett, aber nicht wirklich das wonach ich gesucht habe 
ich meinte eher:
ich habe 2pcs, der eine ist voll, ich würd aber gerne noch mehr ide-geräte dranhängen. im anderen ist noch platz für laufwerke. also bau ich in den 2ten die zusätzlichen komponenten vom ersten ein steck die am dortigen netzteil an und lege hinten ein 90cm ide-kabel rum das dann die ide-geräte mit dem ersten verbindet.
das bedeutet also, der 2te pc versorgt teile des ersten mit strom, ich überlege eben, ob es da irgendwelche rückleitungsschwierigkeiten geben kann, oder spannungsgefälle, etc. die den pcs in irgendeiner weise schaden.

mfg el


----------

